# RollinBlue's Build Up



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

my 1981 schwinn girls frame build up gonna take me a while but i plan to make her plaque worthy soon reppin Thee Artistics to the Fullest.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

Heres the pic of the original frame that was gonna be used until juan aka artisticstx talked some sense into me and sold me a clean ass schwinn frame


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

pics of the frame when i bought it off of juan 1981 schwinn gotta go with the best!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

72 spoke fans soon to be custom painted spokes with chrome lip, nipples, and hub!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

Frame Built By Kandy Shop Kustomz Outta San Antonio Texas


















pics i got from john if you got any more during the building process post em up john


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 04:34 PM~12875473
> *Frame Built By Kandy Shop Kustomz Outta San Antonio Texas
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FRAME


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 1 2009, 05:44 PM~12875510
> *NICE FRAME
> *


gracias carnal me falta mucho apenas ando colectando la feria para mandarla a pintar


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 04:47 PM~12875523
> *gracias carnal me falta mucho apenas ando colectando la feria para mandarla a pintar
> *


  LA ONDA ES CALMADA HOMIE POR QUE SI HACES TODO CON PRISA NO SALEN BIEN LAS COSAS :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 1 2009, 06:03 PM~12875614
> * LA ONDA ES CALMADA HOMIE POR QUE SI HACES TODO CON PRISA NO SALEN BIEN LAS COSAS  :biggrin:
> *


simon vato calmado pero chido que no?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

heres where we are at now just test in the rims to c how its gonna look

waiting on more cash to paint and start gettin them faced parts


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 05:05 PM~12875624
> *simon vato calmado pero chido que no?
> *


SIMON CARNAL  TTT


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

looks good what color of paint youre using?faced or custom twisted pars good luck on it


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 1 2009, 06:53 PM~12875931
> *looks good what color of paint youre using?faced or custom twisted pars good luck on it
> *


oriental blue kandy patterns muraled out faced parts


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

sweet got a long wat 2 go fo sho


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 1 2009, 07:02 PM~12875983
> *sweet got a long wat 2 go fo sho
> *


got that right homie but im building it for me so theres no time limit will be a showstopper


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 06:04 PM~12875995
> *got that right homie but im building it for me so theres no time limit will be a SHOWSTOPPER
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 1 2009, 07:06 PM~12876006
> *:0
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its coming out clean. i like the tank, it flows nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 1 2009, 07:09 PM~12876016
> *its coming out clean. i like the tank, it flows nice. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

FIRME EL CAPITAN


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 1 2009, 07:31 PM~12876119
> *FIRME EL CAPITAN
> *


lol yep that's me :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

CAPITAN PINGA LOCA


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RollinBlue, lesstime, *SEISKUATRO,SS*

que onda carnal alamejor te aquerdas de mi you tenia la trockita con los 13s azules mi iva a pasar en en lava carros de la hempill


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 1 2009, 07:35 PM~12876131
> *CAPITAN PINGA LOCA
> *


pinga? whats that mean


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

THATS A OLD ROLA FROM CYPRESS HILLS


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 05:36 PM~12876139
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RollinBlue, lesstime, SEISKUATRO,SS
> 
> ...


simon me acuerdo de ti primo esta es la bike que estas armando para tu nina?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 1 2009, 07:38 PM~12876147
> *THATS A OLD ROLA FROM CYPRESS HILLS
> *


awww i c never heard it whats the name ima have to look it up


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Feb 1 2009, 07:40 PM~12876159
> *simon me acuerdo de ti primo esta es la bike que estas armando para tu nina?
> *


simon era una bika para mi carnala pero ya no le intereso no mas la voy a reglar loca para llevarla a los shows que tal el impala ya lo andas arreglando?


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 05:42 PM~12876168
> *simon era una bika para mi carnala pero ya no le intereso no mas la voy a reglar loca para llevarla a los shows que tal el impala ya lo andas arreglando?
> *


si ya estoy trabajando en el 64 aurelio at am customs esta wrappeando y moldeando un canadian frame.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Feb 1 2009, 07:48 PM~12876198
> *si ya estoy trabajando en el 64 aurelio at am customs esta wrappeando y moldeando un canadian frame.
> *


orale lo vas arreglar to chido o para las calles nomas?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

* Thee Artistics Texas coming out with another bad ass bike! Be on the look out*
*Deep Brown-Dangerous(New Look)-Angel Baby-Darkness and a few more projects to come! 


Straight out of that Lone Star State. Reppin Hard in the 09*


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 1 2009, 08:10 PM~12876308
> *  Thee Artistics Texas coming out with another bad ass bike! Be on the look out
> Deep Brown-Dangerous(New Look)-Angel Baby-Darkness and a few more projects to come!
> Straight out of that Lone Star State. Reppin Hard in the 09
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2009, 08:12 PM~12876322
> *
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

Fuck Secrets all my shits goin up as soon as it gets done


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 1 2009, 08:16 PM~12876352
> *looks good :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 05:52 PM~12876216
> *orale lo vas arreglar to chido o para las calles nomas?
> *


simple limpio e manejable pero tu sabes el chromo es addictivo the more you have lo mas que quieres.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Makes me want to post up my build up also :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO+SS,Feb 1 2009, 08:23 PM~12876408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let show em what thee artistics can do basher


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Ill make a topic when i get home


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 1 2009, 08:31 PM~12876490
> *Ill make a topic when i get home
> *


im waiting :0


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

why dont u have john paint it???


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 1 2009, 08:38 PM~12876535
> *why dont u have john paint it???
> *


:0 going a different route on paint wait and youll see


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

must gonna be crazy!!!!cant wait to see


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 1 2009, 08:44 PM~12876563
> *must gonna be crazy!!!!cant wait to see
> *


  i sure hope soo homie


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollinBlue, BASH3R
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 1 2009, 07:38 PM~12876535
> *why dont u have john paint it???
> *


Cus we got a good a painter in the club.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 1 2009, 10:13 PM~12877098
> *Cus we got a good a painter in the club.
> *


 :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 1 2009, 07:10 PM~12876308
> *  Thee Artistics Texas coming out with another bad ass bike! Be on the look out
> Deep Brown-Dangerous(New Look)-Angel Baby-Darkness and a few more projects to come!
> Straight out of that Lone Star State. Reppin Hard in the 09
> *


LOS ARTISTICOS


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

REPRESENTANDO EN EL 09!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

after the bike is back to this baby


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I forgot this clown likes mini trucks


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 1 2009, 10:52 PM~12877537
> *I forgot this clown likes mini trucks
> *


anybody can fix up a cutty


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

i like minis too! i traded a w7 and a bd 1000 for my mazda b2000 best trade ive ever done!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 09:53 PM~12877554
> *anybody can fix up a cutty
> *


It takes a REAL man to fix up a Toyota. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 1 2009, 10:55 PM~12877591
> *It takes a REAL man to fix up a Toyota. :biggrin:
> *


NISSAN you dumbass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 09:56 PM~12877614
> *NISSAN you dumbass
> *


Same difference


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 1 2009, 10:55 PM~12877578
> *i like minis  too! i traded  a w7 and a bd 1000  for my mazda  b2000  best trade ive ever done!!!!
> *


i wanna bag my shit so bad post pics plz


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 1 2009, 10:57 PM~12877623
> *Same difference
> *


thats like saying dodge makes cutlass u tard


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

los artisticos se mueves rapido.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Feb 1 2009, 11:01 PM~12877688
> *los artisticos se mueves rapido.
> *


ay la llevamos mas o menos homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 1 2009, 11:05 PM~12877750
> *:0
> *


post up pics of your 64 so the homie can see


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 11:06 PM~12877758
> *post up pics of your 64 so the homie can see
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

i sadly got rid of it and then it got totaled sitten at the junk yard! but tryin to get another one it was an extended cab all white with a phantom top and 14 inch all gold center daytons! but urs looks pretty nice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE YOURE BUILD UP IS COMING ALONG NICE, SO FAR ITS LOOKING CHINGON


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Feb 2 2009, 12:01 AM~12878418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie more updates comin soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh answer my text fatass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 2 2009, 07:58 PM~12886152
> *meh answer my text fatass
> *


phones dead. puto


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 2 2009, 09:08 PM~12886268
> *phones dead. puto
> *


tard


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 2 2009, 05:25 PM~12884115
> *:rant:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 2 2009, 10:25 PM~12887362
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

TOTHE TOP POR EL HOMIE ALONZO.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Feb 3 2009, 11:49 PM~12899677
> *TOTHE TOP POR EL HOMIE ALONZO.
> *


gracias camarada


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

parts gettin designed by justdeez now stay tuned for cads


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

fuck the secrets heres the forks for this project THEE ARTISTICS going all out Texas to the Top

hopefully justdeez dont get mad at me for posting this :biggrin: 

so who wats to cut it :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks perfect


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 07:20 PM~12907324
> *looks perfect
> *


gots to go all out


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 4 2009, 06:07 PM~12907213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its yours. you can do what you want with it :biggrin: i'll have more for you before you even know it.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 07:54 PM~12907664
> *its yours.  you can do what you want with it :biggrin:  i'll have more for you before you even know it.
> *


already thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 4 2009, 07:07 PM~12907213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

* :0 T.A. TX CHAP!! 
*

i dont have no secrets! :|


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD DOGG


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Feb 4 2009, 09:41 PM~12908852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 4 2009, 08:41 PM~12908852
> *LIES!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 4 2009, 09:41 PM~12908852
> * :0 T.A. TX CHAP!!
> 
> 
> ...


lies

call me "secret agent man"....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PICS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 4 2009, 07:07 PM~12907213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is going to go with the leafing i got in mind for this one!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Desciple AKA DB2 2010! hno: lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 12:03 AM~12910816
> *PICS!!!!!!!!!
> *


CANT :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 11:07 PM~12910877
> *CANT :angry:  :angry:
> *


BOO


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 5 2009, 12:02 AM~12910813
> *lies
> 
> call me "secret agent man"....
> *





> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 11:57 PM~12910744
> *LIES!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 5 2009, 12:03 AM~12910818
> *this is going to go with the leafing i got in mind for this one!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 4 2009, 06:07 PM~12907213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE DESIGN


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 6 2009, 11:49 PM~12931385
> *:0  :0 NICE DESIGN
> *


thanks homie more coming soon from my nikka justdeez


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

SO IF UR NOT GONNA HAVE JOHN PAINT IT WHAT ARE U GONNA DO NO SECRETS RIGHT I ONLY POSTED MY SHIT CAUSE I SAW U SAID FUCK THE SECRETS NUMEROUS TIMES!!!! NOT HATIN I LIKE UR STYLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mort likely ic


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 7 2009, 08:07 PM~12937619
> *SO IF UR NOT GONNA HAVE JOHN PAINT IT WHAT ARE U GONNA DO  NO SECRETS RIGHT  I ONLY POSTED MY SHIT CAUSE I SAW U SAID FUCK THE SECRETS NUMEROUS TIMES!!!!  NOT HATIN I LIKE UR STYLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he said he knows how to paint. lets see it homie. its easy :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24+Feb 7 2009, 10:07 PM~12937619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not painted yet soon


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any updates lonso


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

nah waitin on just deez and comin up with more money gotta pay the bills


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 10:33 PM~12956784
> *nah waitin on just deez and comin up with more money gotta pay the bills
> *


i got a couple more. wanna see? or wait till i got them all? post here? or pm? :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

pm me first asap lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

coming up


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 7 2009, 10:07 PM~12937619
> *SO IF UR NOT GONNA HAVE JOHN PAINT IT WHAT ARE U GONNA DO  NO SECRETS RIGHT  I ONLY POSTED MY SHIT CAUSE I SAW U SAID FUCK THE SECRETS NUMEROUS TIMES!!!!  NOT HATIN I LIKE UR STYLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it will get done when it gets done!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

i want murals like this sam u gonna get down o what lol? 
or do i even gotta ask


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHA DAM THATS SOME G SHIT FOO LOVE THEM HYNAS :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 11:45 PM~12956963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:wow: 

holding elotes...or inserted :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 9 2009, 11:48 PM~12957008
> *:0
> :wow:
> 
> ...


both :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:0 FUCK THE SECRETS heres the Sprocket Just Deez doin big things 

*gapped tooth design, but then its got those single tooth spokes in the middle. fukkn sick. never been done before. thats a first timer*- JUSTDEEZ
:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

Sissy bar might have a few little changes but this is pretty much it 

more coming soon for the nikka JustDeez :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

fuck the secrets heres the forks for this project THEE ARTISTICS going all out Texas to the Top


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 10:06 PM~12957405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 10 2009, 12:11 AM~12957517
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Feb 9 2009, 10:55 PM~12957171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, THIS BIKE IS GONNA BE BANGIN HOMIE CNAT WAIT TO SEE MORE


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 10 2009, 12:12 AM~12957550
> *:biggrin:
> *


big things poppin for Justdeezines in 09


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 10 2009, 12:14 AM~12957579
> *DAM THAT IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, THIS BIKE IS GONNA BE BANGIN HOMIE CNAT WAIT TO SEE MORE
> *


thanks homie me too but its gonna take some time i want this to come out right


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

time is patience just like justdeez cads top notch shit doesnt come over night!!!! looks good u and i know just deez cads are while worth the wait!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: ur shit is gonna be tight cant wait till its dun


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 10 2009, 12:47 AM~12958301
> *time is patience  just like justdeez cads  top notch shit doesnt come over night!!!! looks good u and i know just deez cads are while worth the wait!!1 :biggrin:  :biggrin: ur shit is gonna be tight  cant wait till its dun
> *


shit homie me n you both lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 11:15 PM~12957610
> *thanks homie me too but its gonna take some time i want this to come out right
> *


FUCK IT ITS ALL WORTH THE WAIT SO FAR IS SHOWING THATS ITS GONNA COME OUT NICE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good lonso. Well put together


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Feb 10 2009, 01:01 PM~12961987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

before


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

after an hour of taping my rim ready for anodizing
still gotta tape up the other one but more updates soon


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHOS GONNA PAINT THEM


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

me :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 11:14 PM~12957582
> *big things poppin for Justdeezines in 09
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2009, 09:33 PM~12987435
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 12 2009, 08:35 PM~12987451
> *:guns:
> *


not u


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2009, 09:35 PM~12987456
> *not u
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 12 2009, 08:30 PM~12987406
> *me :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 12 2009, 10:14 PM~12987878
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats going on in here.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 12 2009, 10:34 PM~12988130
> *whats going on in here.
> *


gettin da rims ready for anodizing u?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 12 2009, 08:36 PM~12988151
> *gettin da rims ready for anodizing u?
> *


you got the machine to anodize them? or are you spray painting them


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 12 2009, 10:49 PM~12988294
> *you got the machine to anodize them? or are you spray painting them
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 12 2009, 09:49 PM~12988294
> *you got the machine to anodize them? or are you spray painting them
> *


UM THE FIRST ONE XYLOPHONE :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 12 2009, 08:33 PM~12987435
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


sausage handler


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2009, 10:36 PM~12988858
> *sausage handler
> *


sausage eater


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 14 2009, 01:15 PM~13002248
> *
> *


whats the matter big homie? did artie touch you?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2009, 03:30 PM~13002738
> *whats the matter big homie?  did artie touch you?
> *


 :yessad: :barf:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

name change?

Mi Golosa? 

what you guys think would match better with my nakked ladie murals coming soon


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

more parts from ma ***** just deez :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

just missing pedals and wheel trims

thanks d!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

They look real good Lonso. lets get em cut now.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 14 2009, 11:30 PM~13005715
> *They look real good Lonso. lets get em cut now.
> *


thought you were going to bed...***... :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

did go to bed. Haha


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Feb 14 2009, 11:38 PM~13005771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take me to the fuckin place already damn :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

parts look good man..sprocket design :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 15 2009, 08:18 PM~13011505
> *parts look good man..sprocket design :thumbsup:
> *


thanks hope to start getin the cut soon as soon as income tax comes in one more week


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

just read erics build up "Diamond In The Ruff" got me motavatied to get mine done.

Deadline Is Tejano Super Show In Odessa Gotta give my boy juan some comp lol


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 05:54 PM~13011340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 15 2009, 11:32 PM~13013504
> *
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 09:33 PM~13013525
> *:yessad:
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

askin $1000 ransom so i can get my parts cut who wants to save her?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 09:39 PM~13013591
> *askin $1000 ransom so i can get my parts cut who wants to save her?
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 09:44 PM~13013647
> *meh
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ILL SAFE HER TOMMORROW!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

this is turning into a chat topic


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 03:45 PM~13018160
> *this is turning into a chat topic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

cads almost perfected cuttin soon to come :cheesy:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

i guess me and u both see the right people to work wit!!!! john danny and now tnt good taste :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

here u go homie he just didnt have the steering tube


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

so we trading what about the badge then?


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

forgot 2 ask buts up 2 u !


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

im down let me know whats up if he can find the steering tube that would be bad ass if not fuck it im still down


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 19 2009, 09:08 PM~13053701
> *here u go homie he just didnt have the steering tube
> 
> 
> ...


all schwinn all the time :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 20 2009, 09:10 PM~13064242
> *all schwinn all the time :biggrin:
> *


Whats all schwinn?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 12:36 AM~13065435
> *Whats all schwinn?
> *


 :tears:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

small little update what you guys think








before








after


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 04:41 PM~13077444
> *looks good
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

got take my rims and hubs to get rechromed and paint my spokes.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 04:46 PM~13077491
> *got take my rims and hubs to get rechromed and paint my spokes.
> *


i wanted to do that but didnt want to go thru the relacing and trueing the wheels so i took this route


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 03:48 PM~13077504
> *i wanted to do that but didnt want to go thru the relacing and trueing the wheels so i took this route
> *


:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 20 2009, 10:36 PM~13065435
> *Whats all schwinn?
> *


X2?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 04:49 PM~13077516
> *:|
> *


meh


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

seat pan cups bolts neck and crank


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 22 2009, 03:55 PM~13077563
> *seat pan cups bolts neck and crank
> *


 nope


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 22 2009, 04:55 PM~13077563
> *seat pan cups bolts neck and crank
> *


gettin that all packed up for you should ship soon ill pm u a pic before i close up the box javier


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If you need a real Schwinn crank let me know.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2009, 05:00 PM~13077594
> *If you need a real Schwinn crank let me know.
> *


pm me


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

please post pics of the real schwinn parts i wanna make sure he gets what was promised


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 22 2009, 03:04 PM~13077616
> *please post pics of the real schwinn  parts  i wanna make sure he gets what was promised
> *


Let me go take some pics. Give me a few.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 22 2009, 04:04 PM~13077616
> *please post pics of the real schwinn  parts  i wanna make sure he gets what was promised
> *


where did you get them parts? some one tell you they were schwinn?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24+Feb 22 2009, 05:04 PM~13077616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

OG Schwinn cranks. I have 26", 20" and 16" All have the date made cast into them from the factory.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have to look for the seat post but I might have it. OG Schwinn seatpost clamp with the S on the bolt.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All OG Schwinn Crank hardware.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All OG Schwinn hardware for the headtube.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

find the steering post for my girls frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 03:30 PM~13077785
> *find the steering post for my girls frame
> *


Finding an OG one is going to be close to impossible and expensive. Your better off going with a custom one.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2009, 05:31 PM~13077795
> *Finding an OG one is going to be close to impossible and expensive. Your better off going with a custom one.
> *


orly? damn so i will have to custom thats not a problem but u got one that will work on my frame so i can get mesurements for justdeez to cad me up one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 03:33 PM~13077801
> *orly? damn so i will have to custom thats not a problem but u got one that will work on my frame so i can get mesurements for justdeez to cad me up one?
> *


I will talk to him and we can figure something out.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

already and the goose neck measurents to plz


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

hey homie i will go to his house tommorro to see what all he has i really didnt know the original from the repos but hold off on shipping ur stuff untill i get u the right shit!!!!! i wanna make everything good!!!and he does have a nameplate too so i will see if he will just throw it in for the confusion my bad homie should of dun my homework


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 22 2009, 08:31 PM~13079079
> *hey homie i will go to his house tommorro  to see what all he has  i really didnt know the original from the repos  but hold off on shipping ur stuff untill i get u the right shit!!!!! i wanna make everything good!!!and he does have a nameplate too so i will see if he will just throw it in for the confusion my bad homie should of dun my homework
> *


its all good homie


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

yea but it suks cause i try too keep straight on here but i will make it right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 22 2009, 08:37 PM~13079128
> *yea but it suks cause i try too keep  straight on here  but i will make it right :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gotcha bro


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollinBlue, *JUSTDEEZ*

:wave: what you think bout da wheel


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 09:23 PM~13080339
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RollinBlue, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> ...


shits look good fool :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 22 2009, 10:27 PM~13080396
> *shits look good fool :biggrin:
> *


gotta do wat y can to make shit happen :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

juan post up pics of angel baby next to deep brown


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 09:33 PM~13080496
> *juan post up pics of angel baby next to deep brown
> *


2morrow. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 10:35 PM~13080523
> *2morrow.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 whats the email addy to send you the file as soon as i get it!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 10:36 PM~13080557
> *[email protected]
> *


u goin to both places?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 09:38 PM~13080585
> *u goin to both places?
> *


yeah


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

text me when you there might make a deal


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 09:42 PM~13080627
> *text me when you there might make a deal
> *


ok man Im still hungry. I should have got wings :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 10:42 PM~13080644
> *ok man Im still hungry. I should have got wings :biggrin:
> *


fatass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 09:48 PM~13080724
> *fatass
> *


bish. dont act like you aint hungry


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 10:54 PM~13080792
> *bish. dont act like you aint hungry
> *


for the waitress pussy lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 09:55 PM~13080811
> *for the waitress pussy lol :0  :biggrin:
> *


didnt see you talking to her. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 10:57 PM~13080838
> *didnt see you talking to her. :biggrin:
> *


no speake ingles


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hahaha. that other lil bish was bad...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 10:59 PM~13080866
> *hahaha. that other lil bish was bad...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 23 2009, 08:59 PM~13090439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

had to go over there and pull the parts myself there off his 51 schwinn phantom


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 23 2009, 09:07 PM~13090530
> *had to go over there and pull the parts myself there off his 51 schwinn phantom
> *


you got the rest of the parts off it?


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

just the head cups bearings name plate and seat clamp but it didnt have the s bolt pretty much everything i just posted just let me know homie if u still want to do the trade if not its koo


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

no seat or gooseneck?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

no seat or gooseneck?


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

yea the seat p[an is off his stingray 2 piece and im pretty sure the gooseneck is a schwinn it says wald15 on the stem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

have to see pics. from the pic posted it dont look schwinn.


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

give me a sec


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ok. I see what it is. its not a typical stingray or krate style


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

but schwinn right?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 09:27 PM~13090787
> *ok. I see what it is. its not a typical stingray or krate style
> *


 so its good?

pm repiled javier


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 23 2009, 08:29 PM~13090805
> *but schwinn right?
> *


something like that.
http://www.hyper-formance.com/parts.htm


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 09:30 PM~13090830
> *something like that.
> http://www.hyper-formance.com/parts.htm
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

come on in poison well finish this here :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollinBlue, Clown confution

yea i see u


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Anything physical yet. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 27 2009, 09:20 PM~13134129
> *come on in poison well finish this here :0
> *


FOR WHAT? SO THAT U PM ME LATER ON TO TELL ME U DIDNT MEANT WHAT U WERE SAYING :dunno: ...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 1 2009, 09:19 PM~13147583
> *FOR WHAT? SO THAT U PM ME LATER ON TO TELL ME U DIDNT MEANT WHAT U WERE SAYING :dunno: ...
> *


meh


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 1 2009, 06:32 PM~13146394
> *Anything physical yet. LOL :biggrin:
> *


dont talk mister 2 year build :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Have Lonsos bike over here. got bored. :happysad:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 2 2009, 11:00 PM~13158970
> *Have Lonsos bike over here. got bored. :happysad:
> *


spray piant it for him


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 2 2009, 09:58 PM~13158941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I should ha


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

u aint gonna do it for me anymore sam?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 2 2009, 10:58 PM~13158941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


meh no china parts will ever touch my bike :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats what I had to put on it for now.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 2 2009, 11:07 PM~13159076
> *thats what I had to put on it for now.
> *


its better than the progress i got for it lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha. No worries Fine wine takes time. I think you should get you a street. just so you dont get to overwhelmed with this build. IMO for the time being.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

naw rather spend that cash on the bike unless you get me that lil tiger lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 2 2009, 10:11 PM~13159155
> *naw rather spend that cash on the bike unless you get me that lil tiger lol
> *


If I find a deal man.  Talking to Earnest from BLVD ACES about some more banners.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 2 2009, 11:12 PM~13159167
> *If I find a deal man.   Talking to Earnest from BLVD ACES about some more banners.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/1056760195.html


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

i said lil tiger foo lol


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/1057275400.html


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/bik/1054664474.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

orly


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

lil tiger!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

10 bucks good deal


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 2 2009, 11:27 PM~13159415
> *10 bucks good deal
> *


its not a schwinn though rite looks like a radio flyer


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 
cad by the one and only JustDeez
cut by GulfCoastDzignz


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollinBlue, *SEISKUATRO,SS* 
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Find out about the forks tomorrow.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 10:19 PM~13171359
> *Find out about the forks tomorrow.
> *


already lmk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 10:23 PM~13171409
> *
> *


forks next
then sissy bars
then handle bars


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 3 2009, 09:24 PM~13171430
> *forks next
> then sissy bars
> then handle bars
> *


If this works out. we get it all at once. :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Feb 9 2009, 11:55 PM~12957171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dis


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 10:24 PM~13171441
> *If this works out. we get it all at once. :0
> *


orly?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

now you need a chain to prove that it works :biggrin: looks bad ass fool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 3 2009, 09:30 PM~13171534
> *orly?
> *


yes sir.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 3 2009, 10:35 PM~13171601
> *now you need a chain to prove that it works :biggrin:  looks bad ass fool
> *


ima give it to juan to mock it up for me


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 10:35 PM~13171612
> *yes sir.
> *


u need the rest of the cads?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 3 2009, 09:36 PM~13171633
> *ima give it to juan to mock it up for me
> *


I say you should get all your schwinn parts engraved.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 10:38 PM~13171645
> *I say you should get all your schwinn parts engraved.
> *


what schwinn parts?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

IDK Come dig up what u want. I have alot.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 10:39 PM~13171672
> *IDK Come dig up what u want. I have alot.
> *


bring em over


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 3 2009, 09:40 PM~13171686
> *bring em over
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 10:41 PM~13171696
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 3 2009, 09:42 PM~13171711
> *
> *


meh


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 11:15 PM~13172262
> *meh
> *


x2


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

shipped monday recieved friday :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

from this 








to this








to reality :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 6 2009, 08:29 PM~13205004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammit man!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

all thanks to you and gulf coast bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 6 2009, 09:48 PM~13205154
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RollinBlue, ripsta85, *gulfcoastdzigns*
the guy making things happen :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

oops


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 8 2009, 01:25 AM~13214064
> *:0
> *


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 6 2009, 09:29 PM~13205004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 T.A. TX Chap 09'*


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 8 2009, 07:50 PM~13218674
> * :0 T.A. TX Chap 09'
> *


x dos :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

had my cutter test fit the forks would a extended crown make the forks lower than this or what?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 8 2009, 10:33 PM~13220878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yessir


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

also, it will mount a bit different on your frame, because the head tube on a schwinn is about an inch longer than a china frame


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 8 2009, 11:41 PM~13220977
> *also, it will mount a bit different on your frame, because the head tube on a schwinn is about an inch longer than a china frame
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 8 2009, 10:33 PM~13220878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. do that. damn them bishes are crazy


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 8 2009, 11:48 PM~13221063
> *Yes. do that. damn them bishes are crazy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking nice bro


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2009, 08:34 PM~13228491
> *looking nice bro
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 9 2009, 08:35 PM~13228500
> *thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


hell can not wait till it is done bro when you sending them for chrome?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2009, 08:37 PM~13228522
> *hell can not wait till it is done bro when you sending them for chrome?
> *


after i cut all the parts and maybe get engraving done


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

coming soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 07:00 PM~13251615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


something that matches the the parts would look better...somemthing tribal...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 11 2009, 05:02 PM~13251640
> *something that matches the the parts would look better...somemthing tribal...
> *


Trying to match the frame not the other parts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 07:04 PM~13251656
> *Trying to match the frame not the other parts.
> 
> 
> ...


it does however match all the other parts you made for other projects....i dont belive this one matches the frame.......

it cool looking though...the paint is going to have all tribal leafing...that part would stand out more if it was tribal too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 11 2009, 05:09 PM~13251703
> *it does however match all the other parts you made for other projects....i dont belive this one matches the frame.......
> 
> it cool looking though...the paint is going to have all tribal leafing...that part would stand out more if it was tribal too
> *


I will talk to the owner and get his two cents on it.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 07:10 PM~13251716
> *I will talk to the owner and get his two cents on it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 11 2009, 07:10 PM~13251716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my painter says it wont look good with my paint then im  
decisions decisions


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 11 2009, 06:43 PM~13252526
> *my painter says it wont look good with my paint then im
> decisions decisions
> *


I guess we should have ran it by him before you gave me the go ahead huh?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 08:50 PM~13252612
> *I guess we should have ran it by him before you gave me the go ahead huh?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
o whell you already cut it can do shit bout it now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 05:09 PM~13251705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK GOOD BRO


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 13 2009, 06:18 PM~13273511
> *LOOK GOOD BRO
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 07:09 PM~13251705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

got a little package in the mail today


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 05:20 PM~13308332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks kinda big? :dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 17 2009, 07:31 PM~13308443
> *That looks kinda big?  :dunno:
> *


already saw them installed on the bike it looks good patience my friend


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

* Thee Artistics Texas coming out with another bad ass bike! Be on the look out*
*Deep Brown-Dangerous(New Look)-Angel Baby-Darkness and a few more projects to come! 
Straight out of that Lone Star State. Reppin Hard in the 09*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 17 2009, 06:31 PM~13308443
> *That looks kinda big?  :dunno:
> *


they are a bit big, but kinda liked them that way.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 08:01 PM~13308718
> *they are a bit big, but kinda liked them that way.
> *


justdeez likes it bigg :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 07:04 PM~13308746
> *justdeez likes it bigg :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 08:21 PM~13308903
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 08:04 PM~13308746
> *justdeez likes it bigg :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 08:58 PM~13309281
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

frames at the secret agents base :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

now the hard part

me waiting patiently


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 27 2009, 10:43 PM~13412128
> *now the hard part
> 
> me waiting patiently
> *


the worse part.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 10:45 PM~13412138
> *the worse part.
> *


yep but i gotta wait my place in line interior on my nissan gettin started sunday gotta have them ostrich guts


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Mar 27 2009, 10:39 PM~13412100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2009, 10:47 PM~13412149
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2009, 10:47 PM~13412149
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 3 2009, 10:14 PM~13171295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got a twisted crank, it has been rechromed and looks good, hit me up if you are interested...i only used it once then my dtwist crank came in...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 28 2009, 02:04 PM~13416400
> *i got a twisted crank, it has been rechromed and looks good, hit me up if you are interested...i only used it once then my dtwist crank came in...
> *


pm me price :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 7 2009, 10:35 PM~13512348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2009, 10:39 PM~13512396
> *
> *


u figure out what to do on the rest of the parts?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 7 2009, 09:43 PM~13512456
> *u figure out what to do on the rest of the parts?
> *


talked to someone today, might know something this weekend.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2009, 10:44 PM~13512482
> *talked to someone today, might know something this weekend.
> *


 :cheesy: lmk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2009, 10:44 PM~13512482
> *talked to someone today, might know something this weekend.
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 10:46 PM~13512508
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 10:58 PM~13512672
> *meh!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 12:03 AM~13513590
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 11:57 PM~13514271
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 8 2009, 01:08 AM~13514364
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 01:20 AM~13514452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 09:41 PM~13522805
> *
> *


shipped out to day u still down to help on the chrome


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 09:50 PM~13522905
> *shipped out to day u still down to help on the chrome
> *


hell yeah


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 8 2009, 11:40 PM~13524034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 04:20 PM~13514452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweeet :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 9 2009, 11:08 PM~13534050
> *sweeet :0
> *


thank you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shits gonna look pimp.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 11:34 PM~13534404
> *shits gonna look pimp.
> *


hope so still gots a long way to go


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 9 2009, 09:37 PM~13534453
> *hope so still gots a long way to go
> *


little by little homey the only thing that matters is the u doing it with passion and u doing it right


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: true


----------

